
IBM Design Language - paulojreis
http://www.ibm.com/design/language/
======
yummyfajitas
I like their replacement for Lorem Ipsum:

 _Be authentically thoughtful

Authenticity is based on real, shared experiences and is sensed rather than
rationalized. Thoughtfulness is a quality that comes from the heart with the
best of intentions in mind. It is the deliberate consideration for the needs
of others and an empathic understanding of what is most important.

Unity, not uniformity

By giving people a common starting place—and the freedom to innovate and
experiment—we allow them to recombine ideas and build specifically relevant
solutions, while staying connected to that common center point._

~~~
andy_ppp
IBsuM...

------
runewell
Instead of leaving a simple comment I would like to share my authentic and
thoughtful comment brand which communicates my living perspective and
collection of crafted experiences working together as a cohesive language of
positive reflection in the inverse context.

~~~
runewell
IBM has great products and the design of this website is nice but the content
does the design a disservice. The design expresses "clarity and simplicity"
while the text expresses "vagueness and complexity".

------
couchwire
As a design language/guide/framework etc, I've spent 5 minutes on that link
clicking around and I still don't really know what I'm looking at.

~~~
blaze33
I'd say it's IBM's response to Google material design. IBM blog announcement:
[http://www.ibm.com/design/blog-page.shtml?ibm-design-
languag...](http://www.ibm.com/design/blog-page.shtml?ibm-design-language)

~~~
agumonkey
That's the only thing their webpage said to me 'we too!'. I used to enjoy
improving the visual qualities of data (Brett Victor and previous inspirations
as extrapolation) but nowadays it's more of a fad of form over content.

------
davidw
There are actually some interesting bits about why things are the way they
are, which is useful for someone like me who is not a designer:

[http://www.ibm.com/design/language/framework/visual/layout.s...](http://www.ibm.com/design/language/framework/visual/layout.shtml)

------
abrowne
Sometimes I wonder how much of Apple and IBM starting to work together was due
to the shared love of Helvetica Neue.

------
justincormack
There was a good talk from IBM's head of design about what they are doing
earlier this year [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvsnezSMdYk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvsnezSMdYk)

------
cschmidt
Leading with the Paul Rand "Eye Bee M" rebus is always cool:

[http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/ibm100/us/en/icons/gooddes...](http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/ibm100/us/en/icons/gooddesign/)

------
tempodox
At the very least, a beautiful presentation. And it collects some interesting
hints for anyone remotely interested in graphical design. But then it reminds
me how this is a field in and of itself, that deserves more professional
attention than my own amateurish efforts. When I play around with design, I
will do so in my spare time :)

------
skazka16
Why the hell the height of navbar is so huge? It just has 6 words in it, but
the level of distraction is like from a modal.

------
jackmaney
Serious question: does anyone have anything resembling an idea as to what the
hell the linked page is talking about?

------
publicfig
I find it interesting that even going to the main homepage at
[http://ibm.com](http://ibm.com) shows that these guidelines haven't made it
very far internally. I'd have thought they would have established their own
brand at home before releasing guidelines.

~~~
maxmcd
You could have said roughly the same about most of Google's products when they
released Material Design.

~~~
AnonJ
That's probably not comparable at all.

------
bokchoi
I actually quite like mockups on their inspiration pages:

[http://www.ibm.com/design/language/inspiration.shtml](http://www.ibm.com/design/language/inspiration.shtml)

------
paulftw
looks pretty good for a summer internship project, but nothing more. Why are
all these guides uglier than bootstrap?

~~~
humpt
uglier? to me bootstrap's visual patterns are overused and frankly unoriginal.

~~~
wwosik
Well, the unoriginality is an advantage to me. Trying to discover yet which of
the things is an active button gets tedious.

------
programminggeek
This doesn't feel at all like IBM.

It feels like a modern design team trying to fit in, not realizing they work
at IBM.

------
nateabele
Am I missing something here?

Why (and how) does IBM have anything to say about _design_?

~~~
justincormack
You mean the company that hired Paul Rand decades before Apple did? [1]

[1] [http://www.paul-rand.com/foundation/ibm/](http://www.paul-
rand.com/foundation/ibm/)

------
baskind
Now they just need to hire a celebrity to back up all this bullshit.

Who's next at coming up with a 'design language'? Blackberry?

~~~
woah
Clearly, you know nothing about design. This design language looks pretty
solid to me, and is much nicer (IMO) than Google's gee-whiz Material language.

~~~
baskind
Not saying it's doesn't look nice, but certainly waaay behind Google's
Material Design in terms of solidness and clarity IMHO. IBM is just trying to
stay 'trendy' IMHO.

------
flixic
From the folder icons in resource zips you can see that they are using Google
Drive.

Interesting, considering the size of the corporation.

~~~
AnonJ
What's the issue with Google Drive? Do you suggest they should come up with
their own whole backup solution? Why reinvent the wheel anyways. Not to
mention it's possible that only certain teams use it, not all the teams, nor
the teams who have truly sensitive information in the spirit they don't want
Google to see.

~~~
flixic
No issue, just interesting.

I would assume that such a big corporation would have very strict data sharing
policies. Apparently, that's not the case. Interesting!

------
khoury
This is like the complete opposite of creativity. I actually feel a bit sick..

~~~
normloman
Why? This is pretty standard design guidelines. Create a typography hierarchy,
design mobile interfaces with enough space for fingers... etc.

If anything, I'd say these guidelines are too generic. Not specific.

------
tiler
Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit
laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur?

------
bresc
Dear IBM... you suck at communication! Take a look at their Watson LP
([http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/))
If you don't continue reading blog articles comments and do some tryouts you
actually have no idea what they want to sell you and EVEN LESS how exactly you
can use it.

~~~
Shivetya
Sadly even when they customer research, we have been on a few of these with
regards to improving their support sites, they seem to take all the
suggestions and go the opposite direction.

At least the linked sites look good, try navigating their support sites, it
gets worse when they cross license products and some support is here, some
there, and all bound up behind horrid search engines.

